# Abandoned Cinema, September 2015



## Wakey Lad (Sep 28, 2015)

Not posted anything up on the forum in ages so I give you the Abandoned Cinema













 















 
 




Thanks for looking​


----------



## Bones out (Sep 28, 2015)

Top draw that is!


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2015)

Loving that, cheers Wakey Lad.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 28, 2015)

A ten out of ten from me


----------



## Big C (Sep 28, 2015)

That's absolutely brilliant, thank you very much indeed.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2015)

It was worth the wait! Cracking report! 
Fantastic set of photos too, I bet that was darker than it looks. Loving the old rolls of film. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 29, 2015)

This is amazing


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks nice this m8ty. Where is it?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Looks nice this m8ty. Where is it?



Its in Wyke m8


----------



## jakee (Sep 29, 2015)

Great post. 
Really love the old style chairs


----------



## smiler (Sep 29, 2015)

Nicely Done, Jobs a goodun, Thanks


----------



## odeon master (Sep 29, 2015)

Absolutly top class report, just goes to show, they are still out there these old gems. Loving it
THE ODEON


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2015)

What a beauty and all that wonderful kit!Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 1, 2015)

big yes to that
Excellent photos


----------



## Bremners_Ghost (Oct 27, 2015)

looks like the old abc on kirkgate, nice to see another wakey lad on here lol


----------



## sue blackeagle (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice Find, well documented


----------



## rockfordstone (Oct 30, 2015)

love it, great pics


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Oct 30, 2015)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## bronk21 (Oct 30, 2015)

When were these taken bud? I went in & the seats are ripped out, not much around in there now


----------



## Potter (Nov 6, 2015)

What a corker!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 14, 2015)

bronk21 said:


> When were these taken bud? I went in & the seats are ripped out, not much around in there now



It's not Wakey Cinema mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice shots, great place


----------

